# The Dew Claw Purpose



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Saw this on another forum. Thought it was very interesting!

Dew Claws Do Have a Purpose! on Vimeo

FWIW - I have never seen the reason for cutting off dew claws. They dont' bother me at all.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

That is interesting, although I can't see my dogs needed them for that and the dog that loves water has hers removed. Around here dew claws main purpose seem to be to scratch the crap out of my arms or legs on occasion.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I routinely remove the dewclaws from all of our puppies. We have two dogs in our home with dewclaws removed and both of our imports still have theirs intact. My older male Dani has caught his several times while playing etc and has broken the dewclaw. This is extremely painful and he cries every time he needs to move about until it sets and heals. I watch both of my males and I see them use this Thumb quite often to grab and hold onto things. I read an article lately and thought I would share:

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/dewclaws-injury.pdf

After reading This I am not sure if I will continue to remove dewclaws or not. They are there for a reason and unless one of our dogs ends up in the conformation ring I just might start leaving them intact.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks so much for this info. I have always been too lazy to research this but always felt they needed this claw. I have in the past removed the rear dewclaw that tend to just dangle and get caught on everything but I never did buy into the front dewclaw removal. They lie so nice a flat I didn't see a good reason. Now i have "science" behind my way of thought. thanks again.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

When i got Rebel he didn't have dewclaws. I guess I've never seen them on Snorkels either.

But I can't remember another dog that didn't have them. They never bothered me and there's no way I'd remove that body part unless there was a problem with it, if it was constantly bleeding or something.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I think dogs have dew claws to annoy me. No other reason.... 
My Min Pins had their's removed (thank you baby Jesus) but everyone else has their's. I wouldn't have them taken off at this point but soooo wish they were gone. Just another toenail to cut as well as catch on things. Camden has ripped his out 2 times and Karma has once. Bad, evil toes with additional toenails. 
BTW, I didn't read the article, just wanted to go with my own theory.....:wink:


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Bear uses his dew claws to drink juice.










But seriously, he uses them quite a lot and the grabs a hold of you when playing like they are his "thumbs" as well as holds things up in the air with them. His have a bone attaching them and they are controllable and dont dangle and they are an important part of his sharp turns, grappling with people/dogs, and I wouldnt cut them off at all. I have never had an issue with them getting caught or bleeding or anything and wouldnt remove dew claws that were attached with a bone like the other toes are, now if they dangle sure why not.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wilson & Piper have theirs, Sako doesn't. I've never noticed Wilson & Piper really "using" them, and Sako doesn't seem affected at all by not having his. I just keep Wilson & Piper's dremeled really short and they've never posed a problem.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

The better to scratch you with my dear!

Sorry couldn't resist. The dew claws only bother me if a dog is jumping on me and snags my skin with the dew claw. But my girls don't jump so it doesn't bother me for them to have them.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I've found this before and although I can kind of see where it's coming from I don't know if there's enough reason to leave them on. When Duke was a puppy he absolutely ripped up his dew claw pads. There wa nothing but flesh back there. Either way since he's in the ring he'd have to have his removed. But I have to admit I can't seem to get enough good reasons to keep them on because of stuff like breaking them, bleeding, ripping them off. Being a Boxer I know he'd find some way to damage them and he has already.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> The better to scratch you with my dear!
> 
> Sorry couldn't resist. The dew claws only bother me if a dog is jumping on me and snags my skin with the dew claw. But my girls don't jump so it doesn't bother me for them to have them.


This

My dogs don't jump so it doesn't bother me. Never had them get them torn off either.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That is so interesting! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I've always understood it as an evolutionary thing. It the same reason humans still have appendixes when as far as doctors and scientists understand it serves no purpose to us. Many animals have five "fingers" so to speak, we humans do and we of course got lucky with apposible thumbs..bats have five "fingers" that create their wings but over time they have developed in a different way to promote flight. Even ancestral horses had more than one "finger" until they evolved having no use for them, of course in horses they actually lost "fingers" over time. 

So although dew claws serve almost no purpose today they remained as anatomical similarities that in my mind further prove evolution.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

The two dogs I have prior to our current (beagle & sheltie) GSPs had dew claws & had nothing but problems with them. The sheltie esp wound up having at least one ripped/hurt/torn on a regular basis. 

Given how active the GSPs are and how much time they spend in the field, I'm glad they don't have dew claws to contend with. 

Frankly, I think the vestigial value of dew claws doesn't make up for them being PITA for most dogs in this day & age.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I see both the pros and cons with dewclaws. Some of the pros have been made clear in the links but the pain of a ripped dewclaw might be just as bad depending on the severity. Dude isn't active or a jumper so he doesn't really do anything that I worry about him ripping them on. Buck is the one I worry about. 

I don't really have a preference though. At this point I leave it up to the breeder and whether the specific breed can have them in the ring. Blueticks can have them in the ring and his breeder doesn't remove them so I didn't request that he have them removed.

Personally, I think there is just as much of a risk when you leave them on as there is as when you take them off. I have never had problems with dogs with dewclaws or without so it is still a toss-up for me until I learn more.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turtle is the only one I have that has had them removed, well Richter did have his rear ones removed while at the shelter but they did need it. They were those barely on there type.

I really don't like a basset hound without them, there paws just don't look right. Even though it is a pain to have to clip them I like them on.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

All of my dogs (and past dogs) have had their dewclaws... Never had an issue with one tearing or breaking. They don't bother me, I kinda think dogs look weird without their dewclaws (probably just cuz I'm so used to seeing them on mine).


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> All of my dogs (and past dogs) have had their dewclaws... Never had an issue with one tearing or breaking. They don't bother me, I kinda think dogs look weird without their dewclaws (probably just cuz I'm so used to seeing them on mine).


I think Rebel is my first dog without dew claws and I never even noticed it until a few months ago. Snorkels I NEVER noticed until this thread.

I guess I'm not very observant.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Ecko has his front ones. But he has low pasterns and splayed toes, so they are more like thumbs on him then anything else. He uses them to hold things. My monkey dog. LOL!
I guess in a breed that has no use for them, or doesn't use them taking them off is OK. Ecko uses his though, and I'm glad he still has them.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Kind of interesting how the majority of people who leave them and note their dogs using them are owners of "pit bull" types.. 

I think, now bear with me and dont get all huffy, the pit bulls not to far off were using them a lot more than the majority of other dogs breeds. Ever seen a pit bull type grapple and spar, play fight if you will with another dog? How do they hold on and control the play fight? With those dew claws.. 

I am not doubting the reason pit bull types have sturdier, more mobile and controllable dew claws has something to do with them being of a breed that was used for dog on dog combat.. I mean for them and their fighting ancestors they needed them and the dogs that could use them and control the fight better were the winner dogs and they were bred, thus creating a more sturdy better used claw than most other breeds..

Just thinking out loud so to speak, makes sense to me though.. 

I mean here, look at my dog playing with a friends dog, see how he is grabbed on using his dew claw to the side of the white dog? Now look at the white dogs paw, less sturdy dew claw and his leg is not holding on to my dog at all.. 










Could be wrong lol but just my idea on the whole thing.
I also remember reading something about dogs who run a lot or are used to chase down prey will develop joint issues in the paw area from not having a dew claw to help them turn or something?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oso said:


> Kind of interesting how the majority of people who leave them and note their dogs using them are owners of "pit bull" types..
> 
> I think, now bear with me and dont get all huffy, the pit bulls not to far off were using them a lot more than the majority of other dogs breeds. Ever seen a pit bull type grapple and spar, play fight if you will with another dog? How do they hold on and control the play fight? With those dew claws..
> 
> ...


Great observation but I doubt it is just "pitbulls" that use them in such a way. My chi does that, my heeler mix does that, I have seen labs do it, my friends hound mutt, border collies....its just a way of dogs playing. Not a breed specific attribute.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Great observation but I doubt it is just "pitbulls" that use them in such a way. My chi does that, my heeler mix does that, I have seen labs do it, my friends hound mutt, border collies....its just a way of dogs playing. Not a breed specific attribute.


Oh I know lots of other dogs use them that way, but I have never seen or really heard of a pit bull type having its dew claws ripped off or getting them caught on things and hurting themselves either, like they are stronger and usually have the bone attaching them. Just making a small connection with the bull breeds and stronger dew claws lol

The white English ShepX in the picture with my dog tries to use his, but they just dont work to well for him lol now Bear can hold toys in the air over his head, juice bottles, grab onto your arm so hard with them its like he has thumbs lol he uses them way more than any dog I have ever had and they are strong little suckers!

Anyone know of the dogs running/arthritis with dew claw removal thing I mentioned? I cant find the paper I read that on now, it was a study or something about negatives of dew claw removal.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Oso said:


> Oh I know lots of other dogs use them that way, but I have never seen or really heard of a pit bull type having its dew claws ripped off or getting them caught on things and hurting themselves either, like they are stronger and usually have the bone attaching them. Just making a small connection with the bull breeds and stronger dew claws lol
> 
> The white English ShepX in the picture with my dog tries to use his, but they just dont work to well for him lol now Bear can hold toys in the air over his head, juice bottles, grab onto your arm so hard with them its like he has thumbs lol he uses them way more than any dog I have ever had and they are strong little suckers!
> 
> Anyone know of the dogs running/arthritis with dew claw removal thing I mentioned? I cant find the paper I read that on now, it was a study or something about negatives of dew claw removal.


Duke does the same thing, but he doesn't have his. He curls his paw over you and pulls your arm away so he can get what he wants. He tries to curl his pad too. 

As fat as that paper I've found it before. It's something like the claw helps to absorb shock when it goes into the ground at a full run. Without it apparently it stresses the muscle running the length of the back of their leg. I kind of think of it like the frog of a horse hoof almost.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

EVERYTHING on bully breeds is stronger  except for bite force, I think GSD have them all beat. 

Is this what you are looking for?

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/dewclaws-injury.pdf


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Duke does the same thing, but he doesn't have his. He curls his paw over you and pulls your arm away so he can get what he wants. He tries to curl his pad too.
> 
> As fat as that paper I've found it before. It's something like the claw helps to absorb shock when it goes into the ground at a full run. Without it apparently it stresses the muscle running the length of the back of their leg. I kind of think of it like the frog of a horse hoof almost.


Shoot if he did that with bone in dew claws you would be in a world of hurt lol my man has a scar on his arm from Bear grabbing a hold of him with his dew claws lol

Yea I have heard of it compared to the horse hoof. 

Kind of ties into the shock absorption thing, and the mentioning of horses made me remember about this picture, I guess it happens in horses too when they run fast or turn sharp not sure how true that is, I took of Bear running and and him stopping/turning sharp to get the ball, you should notice it fairly quickly, I however didnt notice it until someone pointed it out to me lol


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> EVERYTHING on bully breeds is stronger  except for bite force, I think GSD have them all beat.
> 
> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/documents/dewclaws-injury.pdf


Yep! That would be it. I wonder why some dogs have the bone attaching it to the foot like any other toe and some dont? Speaking for the breeds I have owned, mainly bully breeds, they all have had the bones attaching them to the foot.

The weird floppy ones would worry me, they cant control them and they seem like the ones that would get hung up on things and pulled weird or pulled off.


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Oso said:


> Oh I know lots of other dogs use them that way, but I have never seen or really heard of a pit bull type having its dew claws ripped off or getting them caught on things and hurting themselves either, like they are stronger and usually have the bone attaching them. Just making a small connection with the bull breeds and stronger dew claws lol


IDK, my friends bully had to have his removed after repeatedly ripping them, mine don't seem to use them much at all but don't get caught on stuff either.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen was born without rear dew claws, thank heavens...hate those dangly things. He uses his front ones all the time...mainly to hold his RMB's and to climb trees and get squirrels, when we go up to big bear.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

I wish Tucker didn't come with dew claws.

Since starting dock dogs three years ago, I can't even begin to count the amount Of times tucker has ripped his dews.

When he gets excited on the dock he goes into a play bow and when he goes to run :.. His dews get caught on the astro turf.

I have consulted with the vet to remove them, but his dews are completely fused to the bone and it would be way too painful. Plus it's risky to put an epileptic under anesthesia.

I travel with a first aid kit that has a ton of vet wrap... Gauze, some gel to make him stop bleeding and nail clippers.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Since this thread I have been more aware of Mateo's dew claws...i.e. does he actually use them?

The answer--- yes! He doesn't have his back dew claws but his front ones he uses as thumbs. Right now, he is hooking his front dew claws around a cow hoof, holding it in in place while watching the Yankees hit another home run against the Cleveland Indians. 

Yes. My dog loves watching baseball. Strange but true...


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Since starting dock dogs three years ago, I can't even begin to count the amount Of times tucker has ripped his dews.
> 
> When he gets excited on the dock he goes into a play bow and when he goes to run :.. His dews get caught on the astro turf.
> 
> ...


Can't you wrap his legs with something like they do in flyball?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

oh!!! those things, i thought those were just to tear flesh in their human counterparts! :heh:

Cool vid, we still have Tobi's on him, i never saw a reason to remove them, if he tears them off he does, and we'll just have the vet fix it lol.. i think he does more damage to us with them than he does to himself though -_-


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

My sisters toy poodle kira has back ones ,ugh they get so over grown so quick! i dont thinki my sister will have to worry about hers getting tore off since shes got thick curly hair and it kind of "cushions" them

Cesar has his front ones (no back ones) and i see no problem they are prety tight fiting. and with him, i have yet to need to trim his nails, even his dew claws stay short, growing extra slowly or somthing.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

GoingPostal said:


> Can't you wrap his legs with something like they do in flyball?


I do... And that stays on all of a minute.
This season I've resorted to cutting them as short as I can... He still rips them.
Just means I always come prepared ;-)


----------

